# Southampton '68 to '72 and Bolton Steam Shipping Co. etc



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

Back in touch I hope with some old seamates...to refresh your minds my name is Ian Huckin and I sailed with North Yorkshire SS Co., Boltons. F. Bolton Bulk Carriers etc from '68 through till about '84? Reivaulx, Ribblehead, Redcar, Rossetti, Reynolds, Rubens, Nosira Lin, Nosira Sharon and Nosira Madelaine. Engineer Apprentice through to second engineer. Left to join Scottish Ship Management as they offered me a chief's job.

Any old mates out there or people with memories of these ships, even college time in Southampton, it would be wonderful to hear from you...best wishes...Ian


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

Ian J. Huckin said:


> Back in touch I hope with some old seamates...to refresh your minds my name is Ian Huckin and I sailed with North Yorkshire SS Co., Boltons. F. Bolton Bulk Carriers etc from '68 through till about '84? Reivaulx, Ribblehead, Redcar, Rossetti, Reynolds, Rubens, Nosira Lin, Nosira Sharon and Nosira Madelaine. Engineer Apprentice through to second engineer. Left to join Scottish Ship Management as they offered me a chief's job.
> 
> Any old mates out there or people with memories of these ships, even college time in Southampton, it would be wonderful to hear from you...best wishes...Ian


All dead I guess...


----------



## TonyReynolds (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Ian, I was at Southampton from 68 to 72 but I was in the HND course.


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

TonyReynolds said:


> Hello Ian, I was at Southampton from 68 to 72 but I was in the HND course.


Hello Tony, I was HNC but did my HND training at beer drinking at the Globe, near Talbot House the TOC H hostel...did you ever get down that way?


----------



## TonyReynolds (Oct 29, 2009)

Ian J. Huckin said:


> Hello Tony, I was HNC but did my HND training at beer drinking at the Globe, near Talbot House the TOC H hostel...did you ever get down that way?


Hello Ian, yes I did take the odd libation down that way. I stayed in digs in Bittern Park, so my usual waterint hole was just around the corner - The Park Hotel (I think). However, since we were the first year of the HND course there was a lot of stuff to get through and spare time was not so freely available! Have you been in touch with anyone else from that time? I keep in touch, regularly, with a couple of the lads and unfortunately, one of our class (Nick Finch) was on board the Royston Grange - extremely bad. Regards for now. Tony


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes, I was aware of Nick being lost on the Royston Grange. So, I guess you had the pleasure of Knocker Norris and Val Parsons etc eh? There were others that were all based at St. Mary's Street where the heavy shop was too. Pat Campbell and a bunch of hard ****d Geordie lecturers as well...all great fun if you managed to survive your first year...


----------



## Ivor001 (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi Ian, I’ve mentioned elsewhere I too was at Southampton on the HND course from 1973- 1976 including sea-time on the MV Bibi in 1975 and heavy workshops in St Mary’s. Although serving as a cadet with Denholm Ship Management, Glasgow I was from Southampton and initially was in Bitterne Park before renting a house in Middle Road, Sholing with other cadets in my year from cadets a year or two ahead so ‘72 intake. I recall at the end of each year the college held a dress ball where cadets appeared in dinner suits and ladies in various outfits. Hazy memories now though!
I also recall taking a lifeboat ticket in the docks and a couple of fire-fighting courses at Walsash, the Navigation college. The fire-fighting proved very useful on one ship when a jacket water pump motor caught fire at night when we were UMS and I was on the alarms.


----------

